# Aqua Vu issue



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I bought an Aqua Vu Scout back in 2006 used it for a 3 or 4 seasons then the past few years I just haven't been able to ice fish. So the other day I'm gettimg my gear ready to hit the ice I charge the Vexilar fl-8 fire it up it works. Charge the Aqua Vu turn it on and it powers up but there is no picture on the screen. Now it has a button to toggle between two cameras but I only have one hooked up that's not the problem. I checked my camera cord connection it's good and there's no visible damage to the camera or the cord. I'm stumped, the only other thing that it could be is the monitor.... anyone else have this problem and is it fixable and where can I take it to be fixed? 


Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Different brand but I've had something similar happen a couple of times. I assume that you tried that toggle button just to make sure it's on the right one. Did you try switching which connection you plugged the camera into? Also try turning the brightness and contrast knobs full one way then the other. Mine also has a button on the back to switch from camera to VCR. 
Seems doubtful but try a different battery. Even though it powered up, it may not have enough juice to work properly.


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Check the voltage of your battery while it's not being charged to ensure the voltage is above 12v. I had a similar problem and it turned out the battery had gone bad (would only keep a charge of 9-10v).


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The screen on the Sea-View the wife got my died (after a tumble in 3-5 waves).
Replaced it with a 5"(?) flat screen I got on E-bay for $30.
Also made my own box. The one it came with was way too big.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

How do you check the voltage and where can you get batteries.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Need a voltmeter. You can just try the battery from your Vex to see if that is the problem.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

DANGER DANGER make sure of voltage, some are 7.2v and some are 12v, don't fry it. A multimeter would be best.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Eliminator said:


> DANGER DANGER make sure of voltage, some are 7.2v and some are 12v, don't fry it. A multimeter would be best.


Didn't know that. Yep, that's pretty critical. Unless you're sure it's 12 V then you need to check it first.


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Good point guys, check the side of the battery to make sure what the voltage is. You can always run it up to a store like Battery Plus or AutoZone for a free check too. 

http://www.batteriesplus.com/store_locator/state/oh.aspx


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I had an aqua view do same thing to me while I was fishing battery was good unit was brand new it was a bad monitor and they sent me a new monitor after I sent them my faulty 1 then two weeks later same thing again IMO they are junk i argued with nature vision and finally got my money back and now I have a vexilar camera and no issues after a couple of seasons of abuse and I use it a lot


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Well good news and bad news. I plugged it into the vex battery and still no picture so I looked at the connecrions on the back of the monitor again and that's when I noticed a small switch to the right of the camera connections and to video out ports. It has two settings Video in and Camera. It was switched to video in. So I flipped it over to Camera and I got picture. So it must have gotten bumped or one of my kids might have messed with it. The good news is it works the bad news is I think the battery is toast. It's been plugged in all day I just hooked it up and turned it on but all it does is light up the power on button. Any idea where I can get a battery for this thing and what it might cost me? Thanks for the tips guys it's been a big help!

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Anywhere that sells batteries, you need to get the size, shape and voltage as well as the ma rating, you can even make up your own with a series of cells banded together for proper Voltage and amperage. You can even carry a seperate battery and some wire with aligator clips, First theing is to remove the old battery before it leaks and does damage to the circuits.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks again guys, I took the battery out it looks brand new but it hasn't been used in 4 years and it probably hasn't been charged in as long. But my vexilar battery sat also and it hasn't been charged either and it took a charge and worked just fine so I don't know. I'm gonna go see about a battery next week. I don't really need it to fish since I hav the Vexilar.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

What output voltage and Ma. does it say on your charger? 
What does the batter say for voltage and Ma.? Should be written somewhere.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

12Volt 4.5 amp

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Western Reserve Battery...$25.00...Northfield Rd./Alexander Rd....

Sent from my NS-14T002 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

